# Phone goes offline on its own?



## mediccj (Sep 13, 2014)

Just started and they are doing guaranteed payout this weekend. I live right near downtown and just hanging out here. Every hour or so, the phone has automatically gone offline and I have to make myself go back online. Does it do this to keep you from being idle? Also, does it have a tone for when there is a request for ride nearby?

Thanks


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Mine goes offline when I cross the border between Orange County and LA County, I just need to turn it back on and I'm good to go.


----------



## mediccj (Sep 13, 2014)

Ah that sounds plausible. I live right on a county border between two different areas so that sounds possible.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Mine started going offline on its own tonight. I was not moving when it happened.


----------



## ergo (Sep 20, 2014)

Uber phone goes off line while you are crossing uber's different tariff zones. Tariff maybe the same in the zones, but their software does some kind of reset on the back end, thus the phone goes off-line. Verified many times while crossing some invisible borders in the Princeton/Trenton area as well as NJ/PA border in wast NJ.
Cannot say why the phone goes offline in your sleep


----------

